# Charles Neil Free Project Videos



## a1Jim

Charles has all kinds great information on all his videos. Super review.


----------



## Wolffarmer

Yeah, I should have added that I have just began to scratch the surface of his site.


----------



## RBWoodworker

I have a few of Charles Video's and I absolutely love them.. Very thorough and informative..am working to try and collect all of his dvd's.


----------



## Howie

Charles' vids are presented in what I would term "A good old boy" format. Nothing fancy, just straight forward 
with a little humor thrown in.
I've watched several of them and feel like I learned something from everyone. Well worth my time that's for sure.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Charles videos are great.


----------



## DAWG

Thanks for the review and the link.


----------



## superdav721

I agree i have watched them many times. And I find myself going back for reference.


----------

